# Do bacteria grow in the activated carbon filter?



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Do the nitrifying (beneficial) bacteria grow in the carbon filter?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

The bacteria will grow on any surface that is rich with oxygen. Gravel and tank decorations all have bacteria on them. The largest colony of bacteria will be on your filter floss, bio-balls, or whatever you are using in your filter.

Randy
CFB


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Creatures From Below said:


> The bacteria will grow on any surface that is rich with oxygen. Gravel and tank decorations all have bacteria on them. The largest colony of bacteria will be on your filter floss, bio-balls, or whatever you are using in your filter.
> 
> Randy
> CFB












biological media is designed to have a surface area where large colonies can grow..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jimyycon said:


> Do the nitrifying (beneficial) bacteria grow in the carbon filter?


Yes, but since carbon loses its effectiveness between 3-4 weeks and is recommended to be replaced if you intend to use it (not necessary). Its main intention is for chemical filtration, not biological, therefore a sponge, bio balls, or lava rock, etc... should be used in addition.


----------

